# Puppy torture



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Well poor Toby did not really like putting this on but Levi insisted...

He is doing so well. The smartest and cutest puppy ever of course  He slept from 9pm to 5:15 am. Actually I don't know when he woke up but that's when I checked and he was up. He has pooped 100% outside, peed outside three times, twice on the rug and twice took himself to the pad so I am thrilled! He also went in the car twice yesterday and once today and no puking!! (Am I jinxing myself? Anyway...I hope not!)


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a cute and smart baby you have!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Toby is certainly handsome in his sweater. What a cutie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks so cute in his sweater -- preppie! I would say yes, he is brilliant. You're off to a good start.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think I like your son, I'm a torturer too, LOL. Toby is very cute and well on his way of becoming a trained little man. Congrats!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG! Just precious!!!
Can I have him? 

Beverly


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks girls  Everyone told me how much trouble puppies are..nobody tells you how you get hooked instantly!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

> OMG! Just precious!!!
> Can I have him?


Just send him home when he's potty trained


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Maryam. I swore I would never get a toy and certainly I would never dress one @@ I turned into such a hypocrite.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Toby is adorable in his sweater! Too cute.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

he does look cute all dressed up.


i am torn about putting clothes on my mugsy.

joe


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He is soooooo cute! It sounds like Toby is doing a great job! That's great!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh My, I really don't think Toby is doing very well at all...I think he must come live with me for some training!!!!  He is so incredibly cute!!! he sounds like he is the best puppy in the world.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I get the game now...you make friends with people, get personal information then come steal their puppies...is that what the puppy snatching thing is all about? Hehehe

But seriously...that pup probably pooped 5-6 times today and peed 8 or 10. Is that normal?


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

So cute, a little Ivy League pup! I love the sweater....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like your absolutely adorable puppy has the poo and pee schedule down just fine. Remember a newborn goes 10-12 times a day - at least you aren't changing diapers. :biggrin1:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok, thanks Lisa. We got a little lax this evening and I ended up with a wet bed. Totally my fault...hate it when the lessons have to be learned the hard way!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So adorable and the sweater is to keep him warm 

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

He looks very cute in his new sweater.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

TobyBaby said:


> Thanks Maryam. I swore I would never get a toy and certainly I would never dress one @@ I turned into such a hypocrite.


Uh, yeah. Some of us certainly understand your feelings of conflict. 

Toby is a doll nonetheless! Sweater or naked, he's a doll.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

TobyBaby said:


> Thanks girls  Everyone told me how much trouble puppies are..nobody tells you how you get hooked instantly!


Aint that the TRUTH??? Just wait til MHS takes over! Oh, I'm sooo glad Levi insisted -- Toby looks SMASHING in his smart jumper!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He looks so manly in his sweater.....I am a sucker for clothing my girls.....we have a dresser full of clothes......it is alot of fun.....at least Betzie and Jillee can share there outfits sometime.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww....Toby is very handsome in his sweater. Looking forward to seeing him in many more outfits!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Toby you sure are a cutie and so very handsome in your sweater.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey, I resisted the bows


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, wait til you can't see his eyes anymore...it's bangs, top knot or no eyes...any new pics to share? :biggrin1:


----------

